# Main door decoration



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
I made two 3D boards to decorate the main door of an apartment that my daughter*s family bought just before became expatriates.
These are my first trial about the 3D boards.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! That's a beauty. I particularly like how you used the grain to increase the 3D effect.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks great


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. Got to say that I am glad the first one is for a door. I think as a floor, it would take a LOT of getting used to walking on it.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Outstanding work! You really pulled this one off very well. I think this is the best I've seen.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for your kind comments.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @marchwinter , welcome to the forum.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @marchwinter


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Very impressive. What talent and your first attempt, wow. 

Lawseeker, Texas


----------

